
Here’s Some Cryptocurrency. Now Please Use It - kristianp
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/01/technology/cryptocurrency-ripple.html
======
ilamont
Key quote:

 _The chief executive of Western Union said last month that its first few
transactions with XRP had not shown any noticeable benefits over the company’s
existing systems_

